# Schwinn prewar straightbar



## KingSized HD (Aug 19, 2021)

No mention of prewar, just "vintage". Some wrong parts & some repaint but some OG too so maybe someone wants it...
"S" serial # so maybe a 1937? Located in Chicagoland, says they'll ship. I'm not connected with the seller.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/284414049100?campid=5335809022


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 19, 2021)

@Junkman Bob


----------



## Junkman Bob (Sep 4, 2021)

It’s Gone …


----------



## nick tures (Sep 4, 2021)

now the racks for sale   https://www.ebay.com/itm/274934291838?campid=5335809022


----------



## KingSized HD (Sep 5, 2021)

nick tures said:


> now the racks for sale   https://www.ebay.com/itm/274934291838?campid=5335809022



😒Hopefully someone here go the rest of it.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 5, 2021)

It’s the same seller, he just blew it apart.


----------

